# Go the Whole Hog for Diabetes UK!



## Dawn@DiabetesUK (Oct 26, 2009)

Join Diabetes UK for a race like no other in the heart of Walesby Forest, Nottinghamshire.

The race will take place on Sunday 22 November and is for teams of three people.  Competitors will follow a 6 - 7 mile course which will include all manner of tasks and challenges.  It's a tough event but lots of fun - expect to get wet and muddy!

The registration fee is just ?35 per person and there is no minimum sponsorship amount! Teams who raise over ?300 will be entered into our prize draw to win a bottle of bubbly. 

For more information call Dawn at the East Midlands office on 0115 950 7147 or email dawn.mallender@diabetes.org.uk


----------

